# Moving to Australia from India (advertising professional)



## sukhenduand sarah (Feb 6, 2009)

Hello

My wife and I have been wanting to move to Australia for years now. But it's only this year that we have started to research and are planning to apply by March. 

I am an associate creative director with ogilvy India ( I have the necessary qualifications and work experience)and my wife is a copywriter (she has loads of experience). I am a little confused as some mock assessments have passed me and some have said I don't have enough points. 

I have just emailed to Alan Collett, let's see what he says

Good to be here. I would really appreciate if someone who works in advertising or media could let us know what the job prospects are like in melbourne or whould we be looking at other areas?

Also, I know that graphic design is on the Skill list but I don't see a lot of people applying on that. How come? 

Last question how do we find out if a state gov would sponsor us?

Thanks a million


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi SS

Why dont you check the job portals, the sites are listed in the please read posts. that will give you a fair idea if it is in demand. I too am an advertising professional but without qualification, I have 10 yrs experience doing everything that one can do in the advertising world. anyway, there are lots of jobs available but mind it, not as many as those in IT.

If you manage enough points, start gathering ur papers and then talk to an agent. Let me know if you need any more info. We by the way have applied in september, my Husband is the main applicant (he is an IT pro) and I am the secondry applicant.


----------



## sukhenduand sarah (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi anj1976

Thanks for replying

Yes we are in the process of checking up on job portals but ahven't found anyone who is saying they might be interested in anyone who is not already in Australia. tough one, that!

So you are in advertising? What do you mean you are without qualification? My wife also has not degree that would be any good (she is a copywriter). I mean she does not have a media related course or anything but I have a degree in visual arts.

Thanks so much for writing. When are you guys leaving for Aus? Do tell




anj1976 said:


> Hi SS
> 
> Why dont you check the job portals, the sites are listed in the please read posts. that will give you a fair idea if it is in demand. I too am an advertising professional but without qualification, I have 10 yrs experience doing everything that one can do in the advertising world. anyway, there are lots of jobs available but mind it, not as many as those in IT.
> 
> If you manage enough points, start gathering ur papers and then talk to an agent. Let me know if you need any more info. We by the way have applied in september, my Husband is the main applicant (he is an IT pro) and I am the secondry applicant.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

HI Again SS

I really dont know when we hear from the Case officer and when one is allocated. we applied in september '08, on 19th to be precise. that makes it 5 months already (gosh, time passes). from what we have read and from what we were told by our agent/lawyer, it takes close to 10 months to hear form teh CO post which it is another 2 months of grilling and running, so all in all one yr post applying. We see ourselves in OZ not before september/november this year.

I did philosophy honors from Delhi Univ., post which I did one yr's course in interior designing & management, worked for 2 yrs as a designer and then got into advertising. Its been 8 yrs that I am in the industry, ran my own show for 6 yrs, now i am AVP marcom in a limited company. so when I say I dont hv former qualification, this is what I meant. I learnt through experience and I am hardcore print media person, dont know shi*t about electronic media.

All the jobs posted at the portals have a "those with work permit may apply" condition. So you can just what the requirement for the trade is on the portals. You can try applying, there are people who get lucky and are sponsored by those posting the jobs. You never know.

Does O&M have their office in OZ? you can always check for websites of agencies and apply, if you are good and since you already are in the skill on demand list, you never know if they would be willing to sponsor.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

This website explains the process: https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/ViewPage.action?siteNodeId=476&languageId=1

Dolly


----------



## sukhenduand sarah (Feb 6, 2009)

Dear Anj and Dolly

Thanks for the invaluable tips. Good luck Anj1976 with your application. Where do you plan on living in Aus? Have you decided yet?

We are still waiting to hear from Allan Collett. By the way, ANju1976, which agent did you use? Is he based in India? Would be nice if you could tell us about him as we are planning to apply in March.

Dolly thanks for the link. Will check it out.

I am a little confused about how to find out which state/territory might sponsor me. 
Thanks again


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Well, we are using akmigration, if you google, you will find them. they basically are form India, settled in Perth now. So they know how things work here and were helpful in terms of gathering info etc.

We are very open to where we would go once we get the visa. but in order of priority preference would be Melbourne, Canberra, Sydney, Brisbane, Perth.. on n forth

And SS its anj without the 'u'

Just go through the immigration website. they have all the information that one would need. then there is the book 6 in pdf format, do a search for it on the site, download it and read it. it will help.


----------



## sukhenduand sarah (Feb 6, 2009)

*Thanks Anj1976!*

Thanks Anj1976
Good info there will check right away




anj1976 said:


> Well, we are using akmigration, if you google, you will find them. they basically are form India, settled in Perth now. So they know how things work here and were helpful in terms of gathering info etc.
> 
> We are very open to where we would go once we get the visa. but in order of priority preference would be Melbourne, Canberra, Sydney, Brisbane, Perth.. on n forth
> 
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

u'r welcome

anj


----------



## d_v_84 (Feb 23, 2009)

hi there, 

i just stumbled across this forum, researching moving to india from australia. im a copywriter in brisbane so would love to swap some knowledge/contacts with you if you are interested. 

as you probably know, times are tough at the moment. ogilvy in sydney just laid off a heap of staff and i think most agencies main problem at the moment is to retain staff and rather than hire. saying that there are always opportunities for good people. 

the only site of relevance for jobs here is (won't let me post). additionally (won't let me post) is a good site to keep up to date with what's going on in the industry.

are you an art director or a writer? foreign art directors are well regarded here, but copywriters less so as it will take you some time to master the colloquialisms of our language - as with anywhere though i guess. 

anyway, send me an e-mail if you would and i can recommend you some sites, etc (they won't let me post here)


----------



## d_v_84 (Feb 23, 2009)

hi again, 

i got your message but it's not letting (or i can't work out how to) mail you back.

this is my personal e-mail d(dot)venzin(at)hotmail(dot)com if you'd like to get in touch.


----------

